

Vivify: A color scheme editor for vim - mcrittenden
http://bytefluent.com/vivify/

======
mileszs
Nice! Would it be possible to add Ruby as a language example? I could likely
figure out more-or-less how the code would appear using one of the other
languages with which I am familiar, but it would be quite useful to see the
changes to code similar to what I am most often writing.

------
thomaslangston
I was hoping to see Solarized Day and Night in the theme list.

<http://ethanschoonover.com/solarized>

~~~
yogsototh
Me too, I used zenburn before, but I slightly prefer solarized.

I love solarized so much I even use it to read the web:

<http://goo.gl/jISPf>

ps: I minified the URL because the real one is extremely long.

~~~
ulisesrmzroche
Thanks for this!

------
DrCatbox
Too bad there arent options to show different colors for names defined in
various scopes for python.

Example

def lol(self): name = [1,2,3] for n in name: print n

Let name be one color and let n be a differnet lighter color. Let self be
another (class-level) color. Would be nice to make method calls their own
color, different from function calls.

Is that possible to make in any other way?

------
mcrittenden
Note, I'm not the creator. I found it here:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/vim/comments/otdx3/vivify_now_with_4...](http://www.reddit.com/r/vim/comments/otdx3/vivify_now_with_400_schemes_to_get_you_going_or/)

------
plessthanpt05
Easily one of the best websites i've ever come across -- been looking for
something like this for a while! Would be nice to have html highlighting, but
certainly not complaining as is...

Many thx!

------
morpher
That's pretty awesome. If you have more general hex-value editing needs in
vim, I recently hooked up a color picking app that I wrote to vim. While over
a hex value, you can hit a keystroke and launch the color selector. Any
changes made to the color there are automatically update in vim:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1h5VB9hUg-E>

------
elliottcarlson
Awesome! Just wish the pre-created schemes on the right would remain
highlighted after clicking one - easy to lose track of where you were.

------
Ironballs
Does not seem to be entirely working on Chrome 17 (Win7 64bit), the actual
code (which one would put into colorscheme.vim) does not reflect the chosen
colors. The code sample however does. To clarify, clicking a "highlight" item
and changing its color does not change the hex or terminal color codes. I
started by modifying an existing scheme.

~~~
jon6
Same with chrome 18 on linux. I just tested chrome 14 on linux as well and it
doesn't work there either.

------
zefhous
Looks useful. As another option for generating Vim color schemes, I like
Palette — a Ruby gem that provides a nice dsl:

<https://github.com/joshuaclayton/palette>

------
georgecalm
Very cool! I recommend the "wombat" theme for dark terminals.

Btw, the "start with your own theme" feature is broken in Chrome17 and FF8; it
injects the CSS directly into the <body>, without the <style> tag.

------
burgerbrain
Dragging the colour selector in chromium is a little weird, sometimes it
starts to highlight things or drag other elements.. Otherwise quite nice.

------
bwarp
That is fantastic. Just what I needed!

------
phzbOx
Would also be cool if we could download it for different editors.

------
phzbOx
This is fucking awesome. Wish I had that years ago.

------
jfmercer
I'm sticking with Solarized.

------
ColdAsIce
Easy win!

------
sravfeyn
Wow It's awesome. One small thing I would point out is to please set cursor to
pointer on the color scheme selector.

<http://instamovi.com>

